# Country of Origin?



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sure there are some patch collectors on site or just those interested in seeing different uniforms. 
Feel free to post your mystery uniform here.

I'll start:

The background lends a European feel but the foreground does not!
UK Met?



PS You're welcome, ladies!


----------



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

LGriffin said:


> I'm sure there are some patch collectors on site or just those interested in seeing different uniforms.
> Feel free to post your mystery uniform here.
> 
> I'll start:
> ...


That's a Spanish (Spain) muni. Another pic for reference.


----------

